# the thread about rap / hip-hop that you like



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

On this forum, no variety of music is dissed more than rap or hip-hop. I know that a lot of you don't like it, so there is a thread for you.

This thread is for rap that you like.

To get this discussion started, I submit Eminem's _The Way I Am_.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

science, the thread we're in right now has been titled the same as this thread. In the latter you wrote, "...mention particular songs that you don't like". 
Just saying .


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Rhythm said:


> science, the thread we're in right now has been titled the same as this thread. In the latter you wrote, "...mention particular songs that you don't like".
> Just saying .


I changed the titles so they match the OP.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

When I first started listening intently to pop music, which wasn't until maybe 3-4 years ago, there were no rap artists or groups I could settle into listening. Now, I don't remember the groups who steered me toward listening to more rap. Like anything else musical, rap just grew on me. 


The *Lyrics* are pretty important when a listener doesn't know the frequent and sometimes extreme hardships that CEOs and other handlers shove into the lives of artists -pop or classical. We mostly Eurocentric listeners are hearing performances the results of which are formed by CEOs' perogatives. Not the artists'.

In this video, two UK hip-hop legends, Klashnekoff and Lowkey, reflect on their careers and their roles within the music industry.





^ Klashnekoff and Lowkey | 'Blood, Sweat and Tears' Official Video
See Youtube notes.​


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> I changed the titles so they match the OP.


Thank you for doing that!


----------



## TheBamf (Apr 21, 2012)

Wu-tang clan and its associated acts (excluding masta killa, inspectah deck and U-God) are all pretty good. Especially ODB and GZA's first albums.
ODB: 



GZA: 



Wu Tang:


----------



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

I absolutely love hip hop instrumentals, especially the ones with piano lines in them.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

A lot of people in the Rap You Dislike thread spoke about how they don't like the subject matter of rap, but I think when the subjects are rapped about in a sincere manner it's a pretty insightful look at inner city/poor life. 

Also, some of the instrumentals in rap can be really cool. I particularly like jazz oriented rap/hip hop instrumentals.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't even think it has to be sincere or serious or political to be good. I still think Rapper's Delight is great and it was mostly just fun. Same with Digital Underground:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Aesop Rock comes to mind:






Nujabes is also good:


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Probably my favourite Hip Hop album. Looking forward to the highly anticipated follow-up.


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

I haven't listened to much rap or hip hop... But I do like Eminem, Cypress Hill, Calexico and 2Pac. A great rap song that comes to mind right now is "Love You More" by Eminem. The music really conveys the meaning of the lyrics and the emotions behind them. Also, I would encourage anyone to check out "Space Bound", by the same artist.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2014)

If rap-less hip-hop (aka, just a style of beats) counts, then I submit Flying Lotus and whichever Godflesh albums count.

If it has to have rapping, the only one that I have found tolerable to the extent of occasional enjoyment is a little act known as Dalek.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

I feel like this single recording (a live performance from 1995) captures a peak in hip hop history; you can really hear the anger and indignation in Tupac's voice particularly, the sense of social unrest. The audience response is great, and you have two generations of rappers engaging in a freestyle; Shyheim is just 15 years old!

Its just a shame that Biggie's incredible flow and lyrical talent was rather wasted on boasts about how wealthy and 'ganstga' he had become.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Big Eminem & Tupac fan. I think Eminem takes rap to a new level. The way he "bends" words to rhyme and come together is amazing. I also enjoy LL Cool J, some Tribe Call Quest.

I also like the first Young MC album. I really like all the jazz music behind the rapping.

I also really enjoyed that EDAN clip above posted by Schubussy. So much to explore, so little time.

Oh, and to BensonhoistLesbianChoir: Since when is Calexico rap or hip hop?

V


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

no one mentions swollen members or mad child


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Agreed. Wu-Tang Clan just rules. And they have a new album coming out.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am puzzled how peeps here don't consider rap/hip-hop a musical art form. Seriously, the Bomb Squad production on the Def Jam Public Enemy albums can rival the complexity of Wagner's orchestration. I am huge on production honestly. I really only appreciate a good rap song if the instrumental is dope.

Which leads me to praise the likes of DJ Premier, Pete Rock, Jay-dee, RZA, some Dr. Dre, Damu the Fudgemunk, and so on.

For example, this song is brilliant in its use of sampling:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Harlequin said:


> I absolutely love hip hop instrumentals, especially the ones with piano lines in them.


One of the best tracks with a piano sample from Ahmed Jamal:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Not exactly rap/hip hop. This is a little more musical. And the whole album is
chock full of catchy songs.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

My favorite rap song has gotta be this:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A goodie classic for today... why can't commercial hip hop be playful and political at the same time:

KMD's Peachfuzz


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Today's special courtesy of some classical funky jazz sampling from the Beatnuts:


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I've searched for hip-hop I enjoy for a loooong time. I know many people who love modern hip hop, so I spend hours listening, but it just wasn't working. I like a few things here and there now, but I only really play them at parties:











This thread has been very helpful!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I think a lot of it sounds cool, but the lyrical content in most (or even just the delivery, the attitude, the tone of voice) strikes me as usually excessively ego-based, and fake (like WWE wrestling). So a lot of the groups I used to like just rub me the wrong way now, because they seem really immature.

I still like some rappers like _KRS-1_ and _Rage Against the Machine_ because they have intelligent things to say and aren't so corrupting to young kids.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A most wonderful piano sampled instrumental by one of my all time favorites... The Sound Providers.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> My favorite rap song has gotta be this:


Ooh, Rock & Smooth. Hah, yea. When it comes to hip-hop, I'm quite conservative... old-school's the way to go.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is the Scheonberg of hip hop... Atonal rap?!?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Is this RAP?

Not sure, but it is amazing.

Andy Milne and DAPP Theory.

The "rapping" starts at about 1:53.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the greatest songs ever in classic form... oh yeah Public Enemy's Welcome to the Terrordome:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

From the forthcoming collaboration between DJ Premier and Royce da 5' 9":


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Dj Premier also worked with Branford Marsalis in Buckshot LeFonque.
Hiphop and jazz; lovely !!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

And here is another classic with Rakim and DJ Primo on the production.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Even though its now 23 years old, Ice-T's Original Gangster is still the best rap album I've heard.

He certainly never achieved this lyrical/political artistry again (possibly by choice: he got criticised by other rappers for being too clever and having too much appeal with college kids after this came out).

Also his least mysoginistic. Also Evil-E's best mixing work.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Man I don't think that I own that Ice-T album sadly enough...

Here is another relatively unknown classic:


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> Even though its now 23 years old, Ice-T's Original Gangster is still the best rap album I've heard.
> 
> He certainly never achieved this lyrical/political artistry again (possibly by choice: he got criticised by other rappers for being too clever and having too much appeal with college kids after this came out).
> 
> Also his least mysoginistic. Also Evil-E's best mixing work.


He's such a little girl with his "I liked breaking down the white man" fantasies.

I remember my younger sister telling me of the time she was backstage at a Bush concert and some of Ice T's clownish friends from _Body Count_ were trying to hit on her and her friends and how hilarious the whole episode was. . .

Anyway, Tech N9ne get's my vote for most creativity with rap lyrics.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Marschallin Blair said:


> He's such a little girl with his "I liked breaking down the white man" fantasies.


What does this mean?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Props to some Caucasian gals who can drop some science:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice riff with Michael Jackson's Thriller album cover:


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> What does this mean?


_He_ said that-- unfortunately I can't remember where I read it, so I can't source it at the moment. He also admitted in a _Time_ magazine interview I remember reading as a teen in the nineties that gang banging was a cheap, warped thrill. . .

From his song , "KKK B#tch"

_Out on tour yo, I been all around the world
Went to Georgia, met this fine-#ss white girl
Blonde hair, blue eyes, big t#ts and thighs
The kinda girl that would knock out most guys
She got wild in the backstage bathroom
Sucked my d#ck like a m#therf#cking vacuum
Said I love you, but my daddy don't play
He's the ******* Grand Wizard of the KKK_

Cute little ditty, isn't it?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Okay...I still have no idea what you're on about.

And if you're going to complain about misogyny on a rap thread, while a worthy crusade, you've got your work cut out for you.

More importantly: I already specified the album I recommended was his least misogynistic (though sadly not _entirely_ free of it).


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> Okay...I still have no idea what you're on about.
> 
> And if you're going to complain about misogyny on a rap thread, you've got your work cut out for you.
> 
> More importantly: I already specified the album I recommended was his least misogynistic.


I wasn't complaining. I was merely pointing out that he was a little girl. . . as exemplified in his lyrics and by the behavior of his band mates in Body Count trying their ghoulish and fake-virility best to get down the pants of some awesome-looking, underage Southern California teenage girls who only wanted to talk to the singer of Bush.

-- Who knows?-- Perhaps "KKK B#tch" is Body Count's revenge fantasy against the blonde teenage girls who laugh at their unwanted sexual advances.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A really good lively rap from a guy who used to teach English to kids:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Another Ice-T song I particularly like, from an album that's almost as good:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

If Ice-T had a female protege (she was associated with Eazy E actually), then perhaps she would be this:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another classic with some beautiful piano sampling:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A rare case of where I enjoyed the remix over DJ Premier's original production:


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> Another classic with some beautiful piano sampling:


I love this album, it's got such a great chilled mood to it. I don't like any of his other albums nearly as much really, even though some are just as critically acclaimed.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Today's special from me is a full lengther of wonderful instrumentals:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am a huge fan of remixes from the old school era... Marley Marl is da man:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I hate the Federal Reserve with a passion so this track is great:


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Schubussy said:


> I love this album, it's got such a great chilled mood to it. I don't like any of his other albums nearly as much really, even though some are just as critically acclaimed.


Ha I actually own this album!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm not up on recent hip hop. Here's Blackalicious sampling Harry Nilsson.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the most hilarious rap songs eva (ever):


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a newbie and full of awesome sampling:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of my fav songs with a Chuck Wright sample:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

*Digable Planets: For Corners,* the closing song from their unheralded Blowout Comb album. Mellow stuff.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

ANother unknown classic:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Time to enjoy the new Wu-Tang Clan album now


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Time to enjoy the new Wu-Tang Clan album now


Geez, Albert, you really do like _everything_. Develop some standards, man!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Morimur said:


> Geez, Albert, you really do like _everything_. Develop some standards, man!


Sorry that I don't discriminate LOL . I love to understand everything in fact.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is another great album of the last year:


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

We're 64 posts in, and no mention of Nas? Really? like ... what?

Some of his best songs, imo:

What Goes Around





Testify





World is an Addiction





NY State of Mind, part II





Get Down


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry about the lack of Nas 

Here is one of my favs..


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Best rap song with a classical sampling... total wit man!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is not a serious rap song but just purely funny


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Also this is hilarious:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I like this rapper :lol::


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I like this rapper :lol::


Dang that's dope!

Okay on the airline theme:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

albertfallickwang said:


> Dang that's dope!


Your going to have to enlighten me. This is new slang to me. Only saw this once before where a nearby church had a sign out front that said, "Jesus is dope." and that puzzled me, but I figured they meant you should get high on Jesus instead of dope, but now I think it means something else, like maybe that something is cool?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Your going to have to enlighten me. This is new slang to me. Only saw this once before where a nearby church had a sign out front that said, "Jesus is dope." and that puzzled me, but I figured they meant you should get high on Jesus instead of dope, but now I think it means something else, like maybe that something is cool?


Yep you are right... Dope means awesome or totally fresh... groovy is the 60's equivalent .


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Beethoven's 5th in some good sampling here.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

another good beat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A good primer on classical music samples being used in rap music:






an academic primer lecture.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here you go:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of my favs that samples Michael Franks:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Who cares about the lyrics when you have the dopest instrumental production by the Chocolate Boy Wonda?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of my fav all time classics


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another tru classic:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

And now for a political angle:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

tru classique:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the dopest classics eva!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the true originals.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Different use of rapping here, but I think it's a great video.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

another tru classic from the vaults:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A banger from my days:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another one I really dig from the back of the dayz:


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Miss Jinkx Monsoon, "Jinkxalicious"

"The best f*#*#!g performer in Seattle."

- _The Stranger_, Seattle


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Best white female rapper eva.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A classic gangsta joint.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just love the sampling .


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Step over, Rakim, its Alaska Thunder****.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another old classique:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of my fav jazz-rap tracks:






honestly just innovative:


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

the way things should be done... so dope and fly:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

another dope flute sample:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

experimental hip hop


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

upbeat rap:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dope French based rap


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

French rap? How about this blast from the past - samples Serge Gainsbourg of course


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Good ole days eh?


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

dgee said:


> French rap?


I know very little of french rap but it intrest me a lot. Can you suggest a few names?


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's something Fresh from _Run the Jewels 2_:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The nose said:


> I know very little of french rap but it intrest me a lot. Can you suggest a few names?


MC Solaar is the first guy you should listen to. Classic MC. Collabs with Guru from Gangstarr.

Apart from him, Wax Tailor is a great French producer and DJ.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

All you need forever:






Such a classic jam:






Saddest hip hop song ever:





















classic remix:




































Another classic:






another classic:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

For Valentine's Day a classic:






I laughed at the fact that the dude rapping shoots a gun in the video like crazy:






One of the dopest songs ensemble possible on the mic:






Holy s***, just great remixing:






In another language of course:






Just another classic banger from the Chocolate Boy Wonder himself:






Angry but on point at least:






Powerful but true:






Just another collab:






Another lovely jazz rap banger






Another lovely classic:






We really could use some Japanese rappers but these ladies could be hip hop dancers if they could:






So lovely this track:






The connection between hip hop sampling and classical music:

http://blog.whosampled.com/2014/08/13/top-10-most-sampled-classical-composers/

Not quite hip hop but still cool that it samples Mozart:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Kanye West usually sucks but this video is very well done:






Four owls can rap with my main man DJ Primo:






Respect the sampling man:






One of my most priceless videos of all time:






The chocolate boy wonder strikes again.

A great track from the Tribers 






Biggie Smalls is the illest over Primo:






Here you guys go for the Sunday brunch:






Rough, rugged, and raw from the RA dude.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Heard this today for the first time in a long time. Slick Rick and Doug E Fresh.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Hear this today for the first time in a long time. Slick Rick and Doug E Fresh.


One of my fav Slick Rick collaborations:






And now for another Gang Starr classic:


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Kanye West usually sucks but this video is very well done...


Nah.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Time for an Outkast song:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Underrated classic from the abstract duo:


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> Underrated classic from the abstract duo:


Stress is in my top 3 hip-hop albums along with Nas's Illmatic & ATCQ's Midnight Marauders 

Pharoahe Monch is playing near me soon but I've never been too fond of his solo stuff really so I'm not sure if I'll go.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

is another lovely classic.

You must learn, folks.






J Dilla rest in peace man.






Another beat classic with jazz feel again:






One hilarious West Coast song from back in the days:






A classic track I heard back in my Yale days.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Honestly I can't stand rap. It's just like narrating with rythm behind it. It all sounds same to me. I guess I just don't buy that angry ghetto stuff. Even if I'm angry sometimes, I'm still not in the ghetto... and I'm not black... and I don't care for their cocaine and gangsta and biatches problems... oh well.
I can only listen to it here and there if it really has some interesting musical base.. for example if I remember correctly there were something similar to rap on Massive Attack 'Mezzanine' album and I found that album a brilliant piece of musical trip-hop textures.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another fascinating track from the feminist empowerment group:






J Dilla the beat maker with his classic for his early group Slum Village:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A landmark classic with the sexy vibes sample:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another rather fascinating mixtape:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Avant garde rap at its finest:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tribute to the original gun clappers.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Ice T - You Played Yourself. Bit of a morality tale.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

*Lupe Fiasco* - Strange Fruition






One of the best tracks I've heard in the past few uears (even for Lupe it's on another level).


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> Ice T - You Played Yourself. Bit of a morality tale.


Cool, except Nas destroyed that sample on 'Get Down':






:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

It's time to walk like a Woodduck . Oh yeah.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Surprisingly I even like it where Shaq can rock da house. Much props to him.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ghostface Killah has been a most consistent rapper from the Wu-Tang. Let us refresh an old classic:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

RZA invoking the spirit of the Wu deeply in this track:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice accordion samples from the chocolate boy wonder....


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Rap skits get ignored a lot but this one is a true classic from the doctor...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

And big daddy knows how to deliver on point again:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

An off beat track featuring an unexpected collaboration:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

a classic from a member of the original Juice Crew:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome to the Morton Feldman of rap music:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Respecting a producer who sampled Steve Reich to make a hip-hop beat. Word to your momma.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Old but still a landmark Wu recording here.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Kurious, the duck rapper, strikes again with another witty hit:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The Roots: The Next Movement. Best background vocals ever.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ahem to The Roots, so why only a post of them jamming?






First album is a true classic.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

There are live versions of The Next Movement, but they lose the background vocals


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

And now for a Roots piece that samples Radiohead:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The French kicking it with awesome production:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I asked myself the same question:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The song that's being used for a recent Android commercial on TV. I'm so so happy about that.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Certainly the way not to rap:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The gun-totin' wordsmiths go it again:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just another crucial classical featuring R n B vocals:


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Some dark instrumental hip-hop






I'm trying to make something similar myself.. if I actually manage to finish something I'll share but I'm not promising anything good


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

And the classical Pete Rock/CL Smooth track of all time:


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

MF Doom is always a genius on rapping and production:


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> MF Doom is always a genius on rapping and production:


What I can't decide for the life of me is whether 'genius rapper' belongs up there with 'scholar athlete' or with 'military intelligence.'


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

To understand the true roots of hip hop, we need to go way back... back to 1980's... time for the Monteverdi of rapping when you can just drop science for over 15 minutes long.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> What I can't decide for the life of me is whether 'genius rapper' belongs up there with 'scholar athlete' or with 'military intelligence.'


Welcome to the world of the rap genius.

http://rap.genius.com/

Elucidation to your heart's content.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Because of all tonight devoted to postmodernism, why not some postmodern rap by the nerds?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I always liked these rapping nerds:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

dgee said:


> I always liked these rapping nerds:


My favorite Black Sheep track ever!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is a rather unusual track by the guys:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the classic products with Primo from back in the day:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another grand classic from the crazy duo:


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

*Common* - The People


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another uplifting song by Common.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

avant-garde hip-hop with lots of experimental lyrics for the folks.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another wonderful song warning about self-aggrandizement.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just another classical from Gang Starr's final album


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

More very avant-garde hip hop that's far out.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another landmark track from the early days of hip hop:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the rarest hip hop albums I own in my collection... used copies go for like $50 in some places.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the first Public Enemy videos that featured some political hardhitting facets:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Back in the day when rap was just partying and fun:


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

this was a great album


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I actually hate 2 Live Crew... but come on, this video is just so comical!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the guys for RIP


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Two Hispanic guys who can get their flow on here:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

From a Juice Crew member, we get this choice cut classic:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A rather strange track featuring one of the geniuses in production... Prince Paul.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Some white girls rapping awesomely here


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Too bad these ladies haven't come out with an album in ages


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bel canto rap at its finest... violent, gory, and just sickeningly brilliant.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Some white girls rapping awesomely here







Jinxy would eat their stage.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Bel canto rap at its finest... violent, gory, and just sickeningly brilliant.


Why do all rappers look like ex-convicts?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Let the naughty boyz slam... do do do...

One of my party jams I featured a lot back at yale


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Probably one of the wierdest hip-hop albums ever in the history of mankind. Who knew that your gynecologist or proctologist could drop some science... One of the best opening skits ever too.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

DJ Babu in a documentary that examines the crate digging culture of real hip-hop producers everywhere.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Why do all rappers look like ex-convicts?




:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A rather odd rap song from one of my favorite stars here:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Some odd freestyle that is worth seeing for sure man.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the jazziest rappers to come out with some fabulous tracks. Here is one of his classics which I think is worth checking out.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sometimes the best tracks are laid to wax for super obscure rap groups from the 1990's. Those were the good old days for sure.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is a rare collaboration between a marvelous jazz saxophonist and a real MC


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

J-Live is an incredible wordsmith... he used to be an English teacher for young kids back in the olden days and he creates a lot of positive rhymes for everyone.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Black Moon was one of the first hip hop acts on Nervous Records. They epitomized a rather dark, gritty sound courtesy of their production team Da Beatminerz. I really like their first album "Enta Da Stage" and this is one of their classic cuts off that album.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of my top 10 favorite rap albums ever:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the most landmark albums that the Wu-Tang Clan individuals ever put out... the kung-fu samples are just classic to me.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Rakim has been voted one of the finest MC's ever... I tend to agree with them.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I actually hate Cam'ron but I love the sample used for this song... brings back good memories of Yale.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the most seminal rap albums ever... due to Easy Mo Bee sinister production values. Definitely scares me out every time I hear it.


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Best italian's Rap


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A great Pete Rock remix here:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the rarest rap albums ever... I had to buy my copy imported from Japan:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This album you should bump in your car .


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the awesomest tracks ever:


----------



## Pazuzu (Mar 23, 2015)

Albert7 I'm totally with you, West Oaktown was such an underrated album...

What are they doing now?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, a bit contrary to the thread title, but in its own way somewhat morbidly funny:

3 Russian rappers rob a local post office, trying to finance their rap debut album:

https://meduza.io/en/lion/2015/03/24/3-rappers-rob-a-post-office-to-fund-their-debut-album


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Albert7, have you heard Kendrick Lamar's new album?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Piwikiwi said:


> Albert7, have you heard Kendrick Lamar's new album?


No clue what Colossus is up to right now but he/they still on Om Records.

I haven't heard Lamar's latest effort but will probably get around to it next month for sure.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lamar returns back to the fold with a complete banger:


----------



## Pazuzu (Mar 23, 2015)

I love the 70s funk feel of King Kunta


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I played some Public Enemy at a party not too long ago and it was a great hit. All those kids who listen to modern rappers had never heard _You're Gonna Get Yours_, and they were very pleased! I do like '98 oldsmobiles..


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dope mixtape which I praise to the skies here:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is another lovely song here:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A very brilliant Public Enemy song:


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Black Moon - Enta da Stage
My all time fav rap productions by Da Beatminerz, dark and bleak but also funky as hell!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This track is so upbeat and it made my day this weekend.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Peace and here's a wonderful track.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

White kid over a Lord Finesse track.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

FPwtc said:


> Black Moon - Enta da Stage


That's a great album, one of the best in that dark gritty boom-bap style.

I'm more into the east coast stuff but Bizarre Ride II The Pharcyde is definitely one of my favourites, such a fun sound. Somehow managed to miss them perform with a live band believe it or not.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Definitely an album that I will need to explore at some point.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Count Bass D - Dwight Spitz





A bit inconsistent at points but pretty cool experimental hip-hop in the vein of J Dilla.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

A favourite of mine, completely psychedelic hip-hop


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

******* hip hop at its finest.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Probably the best hip hop video I have seen so far this year. WOW!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Totally off the hook... for me, one of the best white gal rappers ever.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Man, this gal can really flow well on the da mic!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

The DJ Krush E.P. on Shadow Records, 1995

Bought it in New York last week. Wish I had more time there, amazing recordstore, knowledgeble folks, good vibe and a dj inhouse that knew what he was doing. Beats mixed with obscure vintage soul and cool jazz. A1


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The only rapper who claims to be able to rhyme over John Cage. Word.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Anyone else miss Late Registration Kanye?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Great party anthem tonight.


----------



## Le Peel (May 15, 2015)

I like Immortal Technique despite him being a dirty socialist pig.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the finest videos ever laid back to back.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

AZ is a pretty underrated rapper, his verse on 'Life's a Bitch' is one of the best parts of _Illmatic_.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

New Pete Rock album coming out soon. Here is his new video:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Picasso and Jay-Z?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the great bangers of the recent times from Grand Puba Maxwell!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the wonderful great classics from back in the day to school the folks out there.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Final accident for tonight's ears


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

very good here


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I can't really get into Kanye West, I've given some of his albums a try but it just seems OK at best to me. I'm more into the more traditional boom bap sound anyway.



Albert7 said:


> New Pete Rock album coming out soon. Here is his new video:


Very interesting. I'm not really sure about this, it's got a nice atmosphere & vibe but it sounds like it's lacking something to me. I dunno. That's a funky bassline at the end though.

Oh and remember I said before I missed The Pharcyde with a live band before? They're playing next month so I can redeem myself!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the all time classics along with the original bassline and drum sample.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is one of my favorite Dr. Dre tracks from back in 2001. I remember hearing this around when I graduated from Yale.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another classic:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Some rappers deserve to be banned:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hilariousssssssssssss


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The way that it should be done. Peace.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A key documentary on hip hop by the Blastmaster.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Due to sample clearance issues, these are the bonus tracks for CNN's The War Report






and


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Very offbeat collab.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Painful here.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Some say white men can't jump but they certainly come up with some of the best album covers ever:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay I really need this greatest hits album:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The good old days honestly... also Nas appears here 2 years before his debut album LOL.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The new Large Pro joint from his new album.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A very interesting track from a Compton artist:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Needless to say, I am rather impressed. Now where's the album LOL?

http://www.cultofmac.com/328262/this-rapper-recorded-his-entire-album-at-the-apple-store/


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Experimental rap for a change.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dangerous on the remix tip:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The best thing that Star Wars can do is improve a lousy rap song


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Double trouble tonight:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

French rap production always on point and this collab with Sadat X from Brand Nubian proves this was the case:






Awesome vid too.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sufffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffering through this junky song.






The producer should be impeached .


----------



## AksharBadBoy (Jul 9, 2015)

in hip-hop i jst ******* love stronger


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

AksharBadBoy said:


> in hip-hop i jst ******* love stronger


Welcome and you are ready to rumble with Ali tonight.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another lovely remix


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This group of nuttery is coming to my town next month:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Can I say that I found a lost treasure from the vaults?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The new Public Enemy single:


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

These guys put out some pretty cool stuff https://cadencecollective.bandcamp.com/album/cadence-sampler-iii


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

More banging classics:


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

nice remix by We Are Temporary

__
https://soundcloud.com/we-are-temporary%2Fruane-maurice-peaked-we-are-temporary-remix


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone heard of Hopsin? I find him to be an intriguing character, very smart. He does dramatic music videos and usually wears these contact lenses that make his eyes white. 
Here he is in Hop is Back.





And this is a really funny one called "No words" that parodies trap rappers and other materialistic sorts that are so popular these days.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"Hip-hop is not music, in my estimation. (If music resolves.) Hip-hop does not progress, it revolves, replicates, sticks to the floor. It is not approximate emotion. It is approximate obsession. The "voice", the bard, the oracle, the messenger, the minister of propaganda intricately, saucily rhymes, chugs, foreshortens, sneers, insinuates, retreats. The voice betrays no emotion; has none; this is not rage, but cleverness. Too wise. Too sly. A dictatorship of rhyme. There is a message; the message is masonic; the conveyance too dense; deep as a trance. The voice is preoccupied and always in the present. It is the voice of schizophrenia. It is bad advice. It is the voice of battle--Beowulf, Edda, the madder psalms--the voice justifies endlessly. What is going to happen if you don't stop this! On and on and on. Slamming the table. It is the post-lude to music. Long after emotion has been flung from the bone, the beat remains. The beat plows through the rubble of music, turning under the broken arches of melody, stabbing about for rhyming shards--raising them, rubbing them together rhythmically--trying to ignite."

Thus sayeth Richard Rodriguez, in _Brown_, 2002. Good book.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> "Hip-hop is not music, in my estimation. (If music resolves.) Hip-hop does not progress, it revolves, replicates, sticks to the floor. It is not approximate emotion. It is approximate obsession. The "voice", the bard, the oracle, the messenger, the minister of propaganda intricately, saucily rhymes, chugs, foreshortens, sneers, insinuates, retreats. The voice betrays no emotion; has none; this is not rage, but cleverness. Too wise. Too sly. A dictatorship of rhyme. There is a message; the message is masonic; the conveyance too dense; deep as a trance. The voice is preoccupied and always in the present. It is the voice of schizophrenia. It is bad advice. It is the voice of battle--Beowulf, Edda, the madder psalms--the voice justifies endlessly. What is going to happen if you don't stop this! On and on and on. Slamming the table. It is the post-lude to music. Long after emotion has been flung from the bone, the beat remains. The beat plows through the rubble of music, turning under the broken arches of melody, stabbing about for rhyming shards--raising them, rubbing them together rhythmically--trying to ignite."
> 
> Thus sayeth Richard Rodriguez, in _Brown_, 2002. Good book.


That's one hell of an insult-it goes deep.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh, heaven forfend, Richard Rodriguez doesn't approve! What shall we do?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Another interesting one by Hopsin, this guy isn't what you might expect:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Oh, heaven forfend, Richard Rodriguez doesn't approve! What shall we do?


Geez, Mamba, just because Rodriguez is black doesn't mean his opinion doesn't count.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Richard Rodriguez is brown. He titled his book _Brown._. That's his point.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> Richard Rodriguez is brown. He titled his book _Brown._. That's his point.


You thought I was serious? You're precious.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes, I thought you were serious. I'm serious.


----------

